# Greedy Cat Sets Off the Household



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I’m just waiting for a graphic novel series of your crew. As told
by Greedy Cat.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

BennieJets said:


> I’m just waiting for a graphic novel series of your crew. As told
> by Greedy Cat.


Life from Greedy Cat's perspective - I'm ready.

But in his autobiography, what names does GC give himself and the rest of you?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

According to TS Eliot I will never know a cat's secret name.


----------

